# Guacamole Secrets!



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

It's time again for Guacamole!

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/lifestyle/guacamole/


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

Andy said:


> It's time again for Guacamole!


It's something I'm quite fond of. Definitely not to be confused with mushy peas.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Langham said:


> It's something I'm quite fond of. Definitely not to be confused with mushy peas.


Although it has been, quite famously, done!


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

Chouan said:


> Although it has been, quite famously, done!


Yes indeed, I was thinking of Lord M____ and his visit to the working men's club.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Guacamole isn't lifestyle, it's a staple of the SoCal diet . . . and of everyone from SoCal.

I need to get more avocados now that my tomatoes and chilis are ripe . . .


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

One of my camping partners is Mexican, so he (i) brings the beer and (ii) grinds the guac on-site.

Choose wisely whom you travel with, yes?

DH


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Absolutely! My landscaper is Mexican and his mother makes The Best.


----------

